# pb generation des images latex2html



## Nozy (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai installe latex et latex2html avec fink sur mon mac sous Tiger. Latex semble bien marcher, au moins pour generer des fichiers pdf car je n'arrive pas a obtenir des .dvi (cf post precedent). Par contre latex2html n'arrive pas a generer les images. J'ai voulu y voir de plus pres avec latex2htm -debug monfichier.tex.... Tout semble bien fonctionner jusque la:


> Output written on images.pdf (40 pages, 72927 bytes).
> Transcript written on images.log.
> Debug (syswait): Finished child process: #601
> at /sw/bin/latex2html line 3782
> ...



Il semblerais que le probleme vienne de dvips qui ne trouve pas Images.dvi, non? mais a quoi sert l'option -Ppdf?
J'ai chercher des infos sur latex2html sur le web, mais rien ne semble en rapport avec mon probleme :/

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## ppierre (27 Juillet 2005)

Vu ton problème précédent, il est normal que ça ne marche pas. Il me semble que la première chose à faire est de trouver l'éxécutable latex qui produit du dvi.

premièrement, sais-tu où se trouve ton installation tex?

si tu as utilisé teTeX, tu peux chercher:
$locate teTeX

puis dans le dossier en question. sur unix ça donne:

/usr/local/teTeX/

alors l'éxécutable se trouve ici:
/usr/local/teTeX/bin

Position que j'utilise maintenant. Positionne-toi  dans le répertoire de travail et tape:
$/usr/local/teTeX/bin/latex monfichier
ou
$/usr/local/teTeX/bin/latex monfichier.tex
(le .tex n'est pas nécessaire, il le rajoute tout seul)
et ça devrait marcher

Si ça marche, tu peux effacer le lien latex -> pdfetex et le remplacer en lien latex -> /usr/local/teTeX/bin/latex

et tout ira bien


----------



## Nozy (27 Juillet 2005)

ppierre a dit:
			
		

> Vu ton problème précédent, il est normal que ça ne marche pas. Il me semble que la première chose à faire est de trouver l'éxécutable latex qui produit du dvi.
> 
> premièrement, sais-tu où se trouve ton installation tex?



comme j'ai utilise fink, peut etre quelquepart dans /sw/ ?



			
				ppierre a dit:
			
		

> si tu as utilisé teTeX, tu peux chercher:
> $locate teTeX
> 
> puis dans le dossier en question. sur unix ça donne:
> ...



J'ai installe tetex via fink. Quand je fais locate teTeX, j'ai effectivement un  /usr/local/teTeX/



			
				ppierre a dit:
			
		

> alors l'éxécutable se trouve ici:
> /usr/local/teTeX/bin



Le hic, c'est qu'en fait  /usr/local/teTeX/bin n'existe pas  :


> $ cd /usr/local/teTeX
> -bash: cd: /usr/local/teTeX: No such file or directory



Je suis completement perdue...


----------



## ppierre (27 Juillet 2005)

que te donne
$ls -la /usr/local/teTeX/
?


----------



## Nozy (27 Juillet 2005)

ppierre a dit:
			
		

> que te donne
> $ls -la /usr/local/teTeX/
> ?



En fait je me suis rendue compte que ma base locate n'etait pas a jour: Le dossier teTeX n'existe plus! Il avait ete cree lors de mon installation de latex avec i-installer mais j'ai tout enlever avant de passer a fink.
latex, pdflatex, pdfetex et tex se trouvent dans /sw/bin. Les deux premiers renvoyanr a pdfetex.


----------



## ppierre (27 Juillet 2005)

tu peux la remettre à jour en localisant le programme locate.updatedb et en l'éxécutant en admin:
$sudo /usr/libexec/locate.updatedb
chez moi.
ensuite, retrouver teTeX. Le problème c'est si tu ne trouves pas d'autres éxécutables latex. Si tu n'as que pdfetex et tex c'est embêtant.

il reste, après t'être mis dans le dossier de ton document:
$tex --fmt latex monfichier

sinon, il faudra réinstaller. Mais je doute qu'il existe une seule installation qui ne comprenne que pdfetex et pas latex.


----------



## Nozy (27 Juillet 2005)

Apres plusieurs tentative, ca a l'air de marcher :king:. Par contre je sais toujours pas pourquoi ca ne marchais pas avant 

Voici ce que j'ai fai, au cas ou d'autres en auraient l'utilite:

1/ J'ai tout desinstalle (laTeX, fink etc...) en essayant de traquer les fichier qui trainent
2/ J'ai re-installe laTeX avec i-installer
3/ J'ai re-installe fink et finkCommander
4/ J'ai installe avec fink le packet virtuel *system-tetex* qui permet a fink de voir que laTeX est deja installe
5/ J'ai installe latex2html avec fink

J'ai teste un peu tout ca: latex donne bien du dvi, pdflatex du pdf. Par contre latex2html ne trouve ni latex ni dvips car il les cherche dans /sw/bin et non /usr/local/.... J'ai donc

6/ cree des liens latex et dvips dans /sw/bin qui pointent vers le latex et le dvips de /usr/local/... respectivement

Et la, miracle! il semble que ca marche. Pourvu que ca dure 


Et merci beaucoup pour ton aide ppierre


----------



## ppierre (27 Juillet 2005)

Ben, de rien!

J'ai même l'impression que tu as réglé ton problème toute seule. Bon LaTeX en tous cas


----------

